

Microscopic Analysis of the 1989 Fleer Ripken “Mystery” Card (2012) - freework
http://www.billripken.com/mystery/mystery1b/report.html

======
oso2k
I was a kid when this card came out. And it was a big deal amongst me and my
friends when I found one in a pack. Seemed like such a surprising this back
then in light of the Tipper Gore anti-rap movement and other conservative
movements of the time.

